
The real estate web is a mess. We want to fix it - wimble
https://homeapp.co/blog/preparing-for-lift-off
======
pedalpete
I had great hopes, and then you burned them :(

"We believe the first step for such a company is to build alliances with the
industry's professionals." From my perspective, agents are the problem, not
part of the solution. From what I can see, you've built a website generator
targeted at the real estate market. A listing 'showcase' is nothing new. Yours
is nicer, great.

What do you see as the 'mess' you are cleaning up?

